# speed - gheenoe vs jon boat



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Floor adds a lot more weight. 
Get the bigger hp


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

8 hp is a LOT smoother ...very much worth it !


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't know if this helps but I run a 1542 john boat with a 25yamaha. I have a floor and front deck. My buddy has a classic with a 25 Mercury and we run side by side wide open. I doubt you will see much difference between the 6 and 8.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I doubt you will see much difference between the 6 and 8.


...so you should definitely get the 15 HP.

Seriously though, tell us a bit more about your goals.  That hull should be rated to 15 HP. I really think your present options paint you into a corner.

The jonboat is a faster hull simply because it can handle a bigger motor, but it will always be the slower hull if you can't get on plane.  That 6 HP is too small to plane you under all loads and conditions.  In light of that basic concept, get a motor that will always get you on plane despite the heaviest load the boat can carry.  This gives you the most adaptable boat.
  
However, if you need to lug the motor to the boat and are content to putt-putt around close to home, get another 6 HP and enjoy the scenery.  This is obviously the cheapest option and it should easily plane you alone albeit slowly.  If you anticipate rocks and logs, consider a 6 HP Copperhead.  Keep the hull bare bones light either way i.e. pee before you leave.

Many 8 HPs (specifically the popular MercHatSans) are 9.8-9.9 HPs with a "governor" so they weigh the same as the stronger engine.  IMHO if the HP of the stronger engine can be legally mounted on your hull, there is no sense getting the weaker engine that is just as heavy.  

With that small of a hull, I would not hesitate to get the max that the plate says you can have when dealing. There is already a safety fudge factor in the formula somewhere.  The 15 HP is a very good match to that hull and would be a good all around boat.  Even if you don't get your rocks off going fast, the extra power helps tremendously when you have a fat buddy or other heavy load.  You'll  also be surprised how much further you feel like exploring when you can get there in a resonably amount of time.  If you hunt/fish HP limited areas, the 9.8-9.9 HP motors are reasonable/yet slower compromises.  

As stated, floors and decks add a lot of weight.  I wouldn't put floors or decks in a 1436 jonboat, especially if you just can't bring yourself to get the 15 HP.  Most people buy 1436s specifically because they are light (Tracker 1436 weighs 124#).  Just lay some old rugs on the floor to dampen sound and walk softly.

Nate


----------



## GregW (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the input guys. my decision got made a bit quicker than I thought it would. today I was able to buy back the 2013 6hp tohatsu I recently sold. I figured saving a $350 was too good to pass up.

so now Im looking to keep the weight down, somewhat. Ill add either a floor and grab bar, or trolling motor and battery. Im leaning towards floor and grab bar since I would like to stand up and ride. and Ive very rarely used trolling motors when Ive had them.

I will probably also add light weight things like fishfinder, bilge pump, rod holders, and lights.


heres my '13 6hp tohatsu on my old 15 4 gheenoe. I only opened it up to WOT briefly at the 1:00 mark of video. the motor was still under 5 hours so I didnt go WOT much. I was by myself and had very little gear.
http://youtu.be/YjnS00kWP-E

for comparison, here is my buddy and I on a 1232 jon boat with a '00 5hp four stroke nissan.
http://youtu.be/ZB9jdqiHYro


----------



## GregW (Jun 7, 2009)

Took the1436 and 6hp out today. In calm conditions I got 17.3 mph alone (im 210), and 13.4 mph with wife, 11 yr old daughter and I (490 total between us 3).

I'm going to add a floor between the benches so I can add a grap bar, and I'll also add a portable battery,  fish finder, rod holders and cleats. Got the life vests,  paddle and whistle.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think those are pretty respectable numbers for a 6hp.


----------

